# Thanks for help w/ old eating issues



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

YEAH!!! I'm so happy he's enjoying his meal. We all know how important that is to them...and us.

I might have to get some of this tripe.....Lucky doesn't have trouble eating but it sounds like enjoyable stuff.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that he is eating and doing better. The smelly stuff always seems to help.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Sam is eating again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Sam.... and tripe. It's also very very healthy for them. I alternate that and The Honest Kitchen as toppers for dinner for our crew.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our acupuncture vet recommends tripe for good health, to stimulate appetite, help allergies and help hips! I'm glad it worked for your beautiful sheltie.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a cute dog!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm - never tried the tripe but my old Jake never would walk away from homemade chicken soup mixed in his meal. (and it smells much better) :


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sam is so pretty. I am glad he is doing better. I'm sure you are both feeling the loss of JC. I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Sam wouldn't eat this morning, but did just finish most of his dinner. He's always been a picky eater, but he's taking it to the extreme right now. As long as I can get him to eat once every day or two I'm happy. I have to go out of town for a week later in October and DH is not looking forward to the tripe!

Coppers-mom--thank you for your comment regarding JC. When I got on my computer tonight JC's picture popped up and it hit me that I would give anything to be able to hold him again. It's been right at 6 weeks since he left and it's amazing the little things that bring him back to me.


----------

